# Configure GPG-Agent for different applications (cli/gui)

## norg

I use GPG 2.X with GPG-Agent and Pinentry. It's working fine, although there are still some annoying issues.

I use Thunderbird+Enigmail so i need to use pinentry-qt/gtk, because pinentry-curses won't popup when i want to decrypt a mail. I also use mcabber where i would like to use the built-in GPG Handling but i always get pinentry popup. It's working but first of all it's a cli application and i would prefer pinentry-curses there. The other thing is, everytime i change my status in mcabber or i had my 24h disconnect and i'm reconnecting i have to enter my passphrase again with pinentry. 

Gajim somehow can save the GPG as long as it's running without asking again after disconnects or status change.

Thunderbird also seems to open his own instance of gpg-agent, i tried checking "use gpg-agent' on and off but when i start thunderbird i can see a second gpg-agent under "ps".

edit: ok the gpg-agent behaviour in thunderbird with enigmail seems to be a bug:

http://www.amiryan.org/2009/04/22/bugfix-howto-turn-off-gpg-agent-usage-in-enigmail-thunderbird/

edit2: if i install gnupg-1.4.10 mcabber is working as expected, i can enter my passphrase and it's cached for mcabber. On a debian system i have seen that gnupg-1.* and gnupg-2.* are both installed. Maybe there should be a way for gentoo to have both versions installed.

So is there any way i can get rid of this? I want different gpg-agent settings for the applications or the possibilty to deactivate gpg-agent for some applications so i can use the gpg handling of the application itself.

----------

## norg

2012 and still the same issue :/

Is there no chance to get a seperated gnupg1 and gnupg2 unless i use my own overlay/ebuilds?

or does anyone know a workaround with mcabber and gnupg2 to prevent this?

----------

